# Rewards Points



## Patricia (Dec 30, 2008)

Is there a way to add Amazon Prime Visa rewards points to my gift card balance? I used to be able to do it.  Is there a minimum amount? I really prefer to use those points for ebooks and Amazon video rentals.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I believe you have to go to the account via Chase . . . and you can redeem your rewards for an Amazon GC. Not sure, though -- lately when I've thought about it, I've just applied it as a credit to my balance.

The other thing you can do is set your account to automatically buy yourself a GC when your GC balance drops to a certain point. Then you'd have, for example, one big charge for $100 or something every few months, rather than a whole bunch of little charges for $2 or $3 a pop.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

My Amazon Visa is connected to my account. So I can use the points on items I can add to the cart. That excludes anything digital though. So what you can do is purchase a mail amazon gift card. That goes in the cart, you use your points to pay for it. It should come in the mail pretty fast. Then you add it to your gift card balance and then you go buy kindle books and rentals. 

If its not connected to your account, you can do the same from the chase visa account I believe. Purchase a amazon gift card.


----------



## Patricia (Dec 30, 2008)

Never mind. I got it to work now with an email gift card. I don't know what the problem was before. And yes, I set up the automatic GC when my amount gets low. I had totally forgotten that I had done it and couldn't figure out why $25 had been put into my account this morning.


----------

